# Best Cordless Handsets for New House



## kfpg (14 Jun 2005)

Hi-

Just wondering what people would recommend for phones in a new house. Assume digital cordless are the way to go - would probably want two handsets downstairs and one upstairs. What are the best out there I know older analog cordless had poor clarity and crackling noise etc - are all digital free from this.
Are the ones Eircom sell as good quality and value as anything else??

Tks


----------



## sysman (14 Jun 2005)

I've gone through three sets of digital cordless phones, and recently picked the cheapest dect phone i saw in argos - i think i paid €44 for a bt studioline 1000 - go cheap you might be replacing it sooner than you think -the batteries don't seem last or the phone packs in.


----------



## stobear (14 Jun 2005)

I have an Eircom phone and really can't fault it at all. I got it on vikingdirect.ie last year and now the one year old tends to seek it out and say 'Hiya' a lot into it, it gets dogs abuse. But still goes strong. Like the speaker function on it. Here [broken link removed] is


----------



## Thirsty (14 Jun 2005)

Panasonic DECT, two handsets & chargers - biggest pain is when kids leave them around the house - can hear the phone ringing and can't find either of them! - worse still when they leave it in a neighbours house   Good range though as neighbour is 4 houses down and phone still works!


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Jun 2005)

The Eircom ones are made by Siemens, and pretty sturdy, as you'd expect. Philips and Panasonic are good brands, too...

Try and shop around for a model that allows you to make/take calls from the base unit - avoids all the AWOL handset frustrations!


----------



## RainyDay (14 Jun 2005)

Panasonic good
Binatone bad.


----------



## MonsieurBond (15 Jun 2005)

If money is no object, then you should look at the Bang & Olufsen [broken link removed] (as popularised by Graham Norton).


----------



## IrishGunner (17 Jun 2005)

What is the best Digital Cordless Phone with Answering Machine ?
Had a look around and the only place I can see which sells a range of phones are Argos

Also looking at some of the Digital phones in the Argos Catalogue they say they have an answering service but cannot see them? With the amnesiac memory that I have I need a Red Button to click at me and light up to say that you have one new message

Leaning towards Panasonic but there more expensive but then again you get what you pay for

Ta


----------



## Bootdog (18 Jun 2005)

Does anyone have a phone system to the following "spec":
- two mobile handsets with two base stations
- answering machine on one base station
- dialling through speakerphone available from both base stations
- speakerphone on both handsets
- answerphone accessible from handsets
- phonebook works across all handsets and base stations

I've looked into it in the likes of Argos catalogues and it seems quite difficult to tell what the various sets can and can't do.

As for batteries not lasting too long, Maplin Electronics stock a range of replacement batteries for many models. I picked up a new battery for an old Binatone analog phone, and its as good as new again.


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Jun 2005)

This previous thread on cordless phones might be useful/helpful:

Good cordless phone

Would have to confirm Clubman's recommendation for Diagem Electronics in Capel St. near the bridge.  Have used them a few times and they are very helpful/knowledgeable.

These threads are also on the same subject:

Best cordless phone
DECT cordless phones


----------



## RainyDay (19 Jun 2005)

Bootdog said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a phone system to the following "spec":
> - two mobile handsets with two base stations
> - answering machine on one base station
> - dialling through speakerphone available from both base stations
> ...


My Panasonic meets all your requirements except "phonebook works across all handsets and base stations" - The phonebooks are specific to each handset, but I rarely use the phonebooks anyway, so that's a pretty minor inconvenience.


----------



## DrMoriarty (19 Jun 2005)

Ditto my [broken link removed](with an extra base and handset).

_P.S. Sometimes he even lets me use it... BOOM! BOOM!  _


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Jun 2005)

"_P.S. Sometimes he even lets me use it... BOOM! BOOM! _"

Definitely a case of too much sun Doc.


----------



## DrMoriarty (19 Jun 2005)

Catch it while you can, Sue...


----------



## Decani (19 Jun 2005)

I picked up a €25 DECT set in Roches Stores. It's a BT Studio 1100. In my case, I look for the most inconvenient horrible phone so that it keeps down costs. I'm in the process of vetting VoIP (with Blueface over NTL broadband) using a Siemens Gigaset DECT set hooked up to my VoIP adapter. That's given about 3 years of niggle free service but the BT thing has been pretty good so far. I also operate a wireless LAN and a cheapo Aldi digi-sender in the same house. They get all get on pretty well.


----------



## tallpaul (20 Jun 2005)

I would have to row in behind Panasonic. We have had our set for the past three years and it has been ************************* despite being dropped, knocked and sat upon several times. It has an answering maching, caller display etc. Have never had any difficulty with battery life and it is small enough to be confused with a mobile. 

I found that Argos have the best range and pretty competitive. Wouldn't touch a Philips or Binatone as I found the user interface on the former too confusing and the latter just don't last.


----------



## IrishGunner (20 Jun 2005)

Ended up buying the Southwestern Bell Mx2204



Was looking at the Panasonic but felt it was a little bit expensive

Anyone got a Southwestern Bell phone seem ok fingers crossed etc


----------



## kfpg (30 Jun 2005)

Any update on the Southwestern Bell - do you actually get 4 handsets as shown in the Argos picture?


----------



## IrishGunner (1 Jul 2005)

I only got the one set as dont need that many phones
Not bad phone. 
Only problem is you dont know if the answer machine is off or on unless you press the button. Only 5 ring tones some annoying. Quality is not bad as we have base upstairs but have phone sometimes out in the garden(during this warm spell) and quality still good. You can read messages from the handset and also from outside phone, have not tried that yet
Overall no problems with it


----------



## kfpg (1 Jul 2005)

Sorry - my last post should have been more specific .
Is the €119 for one handset or four?
Tks


----------



## harvey (1 Jul 2005)

I bought the SIEMENS Gigaset A345  and answering machine at Argos. I had previously had Siemens dect for the last 4 years but niece dropped into the toilet. New phone is quite light but has 10 ring tones, answering machine with 15 minutes of messages, handset flashes when you have a missed call and you can press to find out the number instead of having to ring 1471 with eircom. Sound fine and ring tone passable. Price €79 - tried going back to regular phone and it was not nice.


----------



## mathepac (8 Jul 2006)

A few years ago I was bitten (as I always am) by the "early adaptor" bug and bought an expensive and useless O2 DECT phone which I eventually took a hammer to.  Today, for 49.99, I bought the twin Philips DECT 122 from LIDL. Inexpensive, simple to set up, simple to use, caller id, phone books (1 per handset unfortunately), internal pager / conference calling, good range, DSL compatibility, supports up to 4 handsets, call barring, etc.  An instant hit with me anyway.


----------

